# Calgary Consulate Says Wife Can't Get Permanent Visa



## Jolga (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

We sent in our application for the Permanent Visa to Calgary and just got an email saying that we meet the financial standards, but because my wife is 57 years old and not officially retired, even though she wants to stop working once we arrive in Mexico she cannot get the permanent Visa. They say she is only eligible for a Temporary one and then once she retires she can apply for a permanent one.

Will this interpretation of the law be the same when we arrive in Mazatlan or is it hit or miss affair depending on what civil servant looks at your file on that particular day in that particular city?

Anyone else been in this situation? How did it play out?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Jolga said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We sent in our application for the Permanent Visa to Calgary and just got an email saying that we meet the financial standards, but because my wife is 57 years old and not officially retired, even though she wants to stop working once we arrive in Mexico she cannot get the permanent Visa. They say she is only eligible for a Temporary one and then once she retires she can apply for a permanent one.
> 
> ...


It appears that the Mexican Consulate in Calgary is following the rules the way they interpret them and I will check the rules for processing Residente Permanente visas on the INM website once inside Mexico and see what they have published.

I know married people who do not show a separate income for 6 months to 1 year are not considered eligible for 2 seperate Consulate´s Residente Permanente visas and the income is supposed to come monthly from pension or investment sources, about $2650.00 US each and your source of income cannot count towards her´s no matter if your´s is in excess when asking for the visa abroad. Can you be more specific as to what you regard as both qualifying?

Some Mexican Consulates, example Dallas Tx. will not allow people without monthly "retirement pension" income of about $2650.00 US have a Residente Permanente preapproved visa, but other consulates do. Also Dallas requires they be 60 years old or older. Alan


----------



## Jolga (Jun 5, 2012)

Alan, thanks for answering so quickly! 

Here is an update to this whole kafuffle. Just got a call from the consulate clerk who is in charge of our file. She was under the mistaken impression that my wife wanted to work in Mexico. This is not the case. I explained to her that my wife was giving her resignation at work tomorrow and that in fact we had just finished preparing the official letter before her call.

She then said that she would talk to her boss. She called back about 5 minutes later and said that all was well my would get a Permanente as well as myself. I offered to bring a copy of my wife's resignation to her for our interview on Aug 12.

I have a feeling that she is new to the job and is still in training. But all's well that ends well.
One less roadblock to get past on the way to paradise.

I hope this little bump in the road will help others. My final advice for this one is: be very 
polite, positive and even bubbly on the phone and use every negotiation skill that God has given you.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Good to hear it's working out. The regulations are still relatively new, and there is still a lot of confusion ... it seems. Your advice about being polite and positive will serve you well in Mexico ... where patience is indeed a virtue. Best of luck with the relocation.


----------

